# stair case with Wrought Iron Balusters



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

i just finished up installing this metal balusters over the weekend, what do you guys think? :nhl_checking:


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Man, I'm not a big fan of iron work inside, but boy that sure looks nice!!!! Excellent design choice and installation. Brings two separate crafts together seamlessly... 

great job


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ron

VERY nice job, well done 

========



01stairguy said:


> i just finished up installing this metal balusters over the weekend, what do you guys think? :nhl_checking:


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Ron,
That job came out very nice. I also do metal work & like the look of both crafts used on the same project. Well done!


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I am PMing you my address. When can you get here? 
J/K
FANTASTIC job!


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Beautiful job looks very classy


----------

